# Cold Smoked Smokehouse Bacon



## cowgirl (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the side and some of the back bacon from one of my Spot pigs..









dry curing the slabs...





some of the back bacon..



brine curing the back bacon...




ready for the smokehouse..

I made some Steakhouse Canadian bacon, pepper rolled bacon, jalapeno side bacon, maple cayenne bacon, garlic pepper onion bacons... I can't remember what else. lol





used my smokehouse to cold smoke the bacons... at 65 degrees F.. This batch cold smoked for 17hrs.



















I used a lot of the bacon during deer season but still have enough to last until the next butchering.

more about the bacon ... http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...ked-bacon.html

I hot smoked some bacon wrapped bacon during deer season too...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114456/hickory-smoked-bacon-wrapped-bacon


I'm up to my eyeballs in bacon right now... but it never seems to last long enough. :)


Thanks for looking!


----------



## bigcase (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh man here I go again,

bacon bacon bacon I smell bacon!!

That looks awesome! nice work!


----------



## pignit (Dec 13, 2011)

Shweeeet!


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow Jeanie!

Totally awesome!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 14, 2011)

:sausage:


----------



## alblancher (Dec 14, 2011)

Cowgirl

Thanks for the pics.  Always great to look at your posts.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2011)

Great Job Jeanie!!

If you guys look closely at the smoke in Jeanie's smokehouse, it's just a haze, NOT A FOG!
 

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great Jeanie!!

  Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes you can never have to much bacon in my book. Now yours look awesome as always Jeanie.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

It all looks great Jeanie! The smokehouse is awesome!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you Ryno, SausageBoy, Brian, Al, Craig, Mark and Al!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 


PignIt said:


> Shweeeet!




Dang Dave, it's good to see ya!!! Thanks




TJohnson said:


> Great Job Jeanie!!
> 
> If you guys look closely at the smoke in Jeanie's smokehouse, it's just a haze, NOT A FOG!
> 
> ...


I definately avoid the billowing white stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks Todd!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It all looks great Jeanie! The smokehouse is awesome!




 Al Thanks! I've gotten a lot of use out of that house. I've weather proofed  the outside about every other year but it is holding up nice.  Sure beats the barrel and trench method I used to use!!


----------

